# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΑΣΚΛΗΠΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ

## LoVis

Νέος ωραίος ψάχνει να βρει κομβο η τελοςπαντων να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο...κανενας κοντά??? ::  

ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΑΣΚΛΗΠΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ

#8445 ...

Έχω 3 λαπτοπ + 1 pc + 2 palmtop..αν ειναι στηνουμε και κομβο...thanks
..

Αφήνω και τηλέφωνο...

6945945574....οποιος καλός θέλει ας με παρει...

----------


## TeslaCoil

Καλος Ηρθες στο AWMN  ::  

3 laptop Ωραιος!!! Ο νεος!!

τα laptop χρειαζονται για scan  ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Είσαι μόλις 115 μέτρα από τον κόμβο metalab #7345. Επικοινώνησε με τον acoul σχετικά με το πώς θα συνδεθείς στο ap του metalab.

----------


## rasputin

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΑΔΕΥΩ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ ΛΑΡΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΤΙΣ 10 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ

----------


## LoVis

Καλησπέρα παίδες...ευχαριστω για τα Reply...με ποιον επικοινωνω ?και πως?απο δω μέσω PM ?ειμαι λιγο ασχετοσ απο επικοινωνίες ...hehhhh ::

----------


## papashark

> Καλωσήλθες,
> 
> Είσαι μόλις 115 μέτρα από τον κόμβο metalab #7345. *Επικοινώνησε με τον acoul* σχετικά με το πώς θα συνδεθείς στο ap του metalab.


PM, μήνυμα από το wind, κλπ...

----------


## karsudan

> Νέος ωραίος ψάχνει να βρει κομβο η τελοςπαντων να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο...κανενας κοντά??? 
> 
> ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΑΣΚΛΗΠΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ
> 
> #8445 ...
> 
> Έχω 3 λαπτοπ + 1 pc + 2 palmtop..αν ειναι στηνουμε και κομβο...thanks
> ..
> 
> ...


 Καλησπερα,

Ενδιαφερεσαι για BB Link?
 ::

----------

